# Cleaning engine parts



## briancope (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi,

I have bought a stainless steel screw replacement set for the engine bay and this made me look at some other parts that could do with a refresh.

I would like to enhance this piece just above the dipstick (and some other components in a similar material).










What would you recommend?


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

That's aluminium that has oxidised isn't it? Have heard of a few acid based product but never used any. You could try wire wool with a metal polish like autosol or brasso and a lot of elbow grease. Would be interested to hear if anyone has used any other products.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Give a scrub with a strong detergent first, if you use wire wool you will remove the silver paint & you will have alot more work to make it look good.
It has a rough silver finish when original & yours appears to be slightly corroded so may be difficult to get it to look original again.
Here's mine, but owned from new & looked after.








Hoggy.


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Give a scrub with a strong detergent first, if you use wire wool you will remove the silver paint & you will have alot more work to make it look good.
> It has a rough silver finish when original & yours appears to be slightly corroded so may be difficult to get it to look original again.
> Here's mine, but owned from new & looked after.
> 
> Hoggy.


Ah, didn't realise it was painted, just looked like oxidised ally to me. In that case ignore my advise.


----------

